# noob's experience and questions



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't think youll forget much considering you have only been once, and the first day is always the worst so now you pretty much now what to expect when you go for the first time next season and it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I find if you just link turns you control the speed, I personally do really light turns because I tend to like going at a decently fast pace. This was my first year too, so i don't have much experience on binding angles, I think they help with transferring from switch to regular, because no matter what way you go your feet are in the same direction. I hear snowboarding is like riding a bike so you won't forget, but one of my friends I don't know how always seems to be at the point where she can't board at the start of the season.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

You probably won't lose much over the break. I was worried about the same thing last year - I'd only been snowboarding for three weeks and then the season ended. First time back out in December, I was back on form by the end of the day.

I'll let someone more knowledgable handle the question about binding angles. 

As for controlling speed, make sharper turns. When I just learned how to link turns, I was doing really big, gradual turns and going a lot faster than I should've been. Looking where I wanted to go instead of straight down the hill helped get things under control.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

there isnt a big difference in binding angles. i usually ride with 15/9, but this last weekend i tried 15\-15 and noticed no difference going forward. it only made riding switch easier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

dont worry about forgetting, in one day you are not good enough to lose anything.

About the binding angle, its ALL personal preference, but there are some starting points. park or switch riding you want same exact opposite angles front and back foot with a wider stance for rails and boxes. for free riding usually more angle front less angle back a little setback, and for pow and big mountain riding a lot of setback and a lot of forward angle in your stance. those are starting points. some people dont follow these angles and some do, but its more common to be in this ballpark.

carving controls your speed. if you havent learned this then you are just too new, it will come very naturally...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for all the input


SUPERGILDO said:


> dont worry about forgetting, in one day you are not good enough to lose anything.


well i meant forgetting the basics like stopping. stopping took me a couple hours to learn.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

You kind of always forget in a away, like I can go one week and then go another and I always change the way I ride just a little and the more you go the better you are going to get and less likely you are going to forget, I dont think you are going to learn a hole lot the first time you go but most likely if you gone once and only once the more likely you are going to forget, but hell ride the shit out of the Mt next year! The binding angles are for comfort mostly but some times on how you ride. I use 15/-6 when I freeride the Mountain and Powder, but I ride 15/-15 on the park but I rarly go on park.


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

regarding binding angles, +15 is a good starting point. i wouldn't suggest you go all the way to 0 on your front foot -- it'll be harder to initiate your heelside turns. the more duck your back foot is, the harder it'll be to do heelside turns as well, especially when you're still learning. i'd suggest starting with 0 to -3 or -6 for your back foot until you've got carving down, whatever's most comfortable on your knees.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

nvus said:


> thanks for all the input
> 
> well i meant forgetting the basics like stopping. stopping took me a couple hours to learn.


dont worry about it, its always easiest the second time and besides, lets say you lose EVERYTHING. are you going to do something special to prevent it form happening?

just go have fun


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you've done just one day riding? i reckon you will have to consider yourself a complete beginner when you return next year. but it ought not be quite as tricky coz you have experience forming your expectation and so you'll be less tense.

binding angles are primarily for comfort, but they can also determine who you ride. such things will not become apparent tho until you have ridden a lot more. a 15s duck is fine, but you might want to dwell on something like +18 / 0 (but it really is up to you)

how to slow down? well slide stop, or execute turns or traverse across the hill at a greater angle than have your nose pointing down the 'fall line'. i would advise you practice heelside and toe side traverses with a good dose of falling leaf. speed won't get out of control too often then.


----------

